# Video of my new stove



## RoosterBoy (Oct 14, 2006)

hay guys as promised here is a video of my Avalon stove please rate the video by clicking on the star it's a 15 min video it's not perfect but you'll get the idea. let me know what you think. took me all day to make this for you all 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5023102542340318874&hl=en

thanks
Jason


----------



## heydan (Oct 14, 2006)

Excellent.  I gave it five stars.  It has a wood stove AND dogs in it!


----------



## GVA (Oct 14, 2006)

Very nice setup...  And had a good soundtrack too  
The pups remind me of mine where they carry the dish around to remind us that the world does revolve around them.... ;-) But at this time of year it is evident that all dogs (including yours) love to enjoy the warmth of the fire....... :smirk: 
Nice job on the video..


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2006)

Great video Jason. Thanks for taking the time to make it.


----------



## whenley (Oct 15, 2006)

caveman tv, love it.   5stars.
nice job.
What is the name of the firestarter block you use?


----------



## RoosterBoy (Oct 15, 2006)

katooom said:
			
		

> caveman tv, love it.   5stars.
> nice job.
> What is the name of the firestarter block you use?



i sent you a pm


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 15, 2006)

RoosterBoy said:
			
		

> katooom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, so now we are keeping secrets here are we?


----------



## RoosterBoy (Oct 15, 2006)

well i just saw someone on here selling fire starters and i don't want to hurt anyone's business so i prefer if you want to really know what i use just pm me out of respect for nw-fules.

thanks
Jason


----------



## webbie (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm gonna move video and pic to the Pictures area just to keep this as informational as possible....

And, all brands are go here, so don't worry about mentioning a brand of anything....even Volegazzxainbskm,jgakjjhgghagang.g.g,g.g..g.g.g.g.g.


----------



## CountryGal (Oct 15, 2006)

Did the temperature gauge come with the stove?  I think I'd like to have one.


----------



## RoosterBoy (Oct 15, 2006)

no i bought it i am going to buy another for the top of the stove. it was only $15 i think if you have a wood stove everyone should have one.

thanks
Jason


----------



## CountryGal (Oct 15, 2006)

Just ordered one!  Is there a specific location (ie--12" above stove top) that I should place it?


----------



## RoosterBoy (Oct 15, 2006)

CountryGal said:
			
		

> Just ordered one!  Is there a specific location (ie--12" above stove top) that I should place it?



i put mine at 16 inch above the stove top


----------



## Roospike (Oct 15, 2006)

Great Vid there Jason . I'm a thinking your an addict now ...........Welcome to the pack.


----------



## northwinds (Oct 15, 2006)

Excellent video.  My six-year old son and I just watched it as an alternative to Spongebob.  I was much happier, and he seemed mesmerized also.  Nice set-up.  Very informational and entertaining.


----------



## DonCT (Oct 15, 2006)

Yea, awesome video. Thanks so very much for taking your time to make it and share with us!!

I think we need to change the forum name to The Perfect Picture/Video


----------



## RoosterBoy (Oct 15, 2006)

i am glad you all liked it and don i suggested the same thing to change to pictures/videos  stay tuned next weekend where i will make a video of some chainsaw action and mull wood splitting. then i will do another video on how to and how NOT to clean a chimney this one should be fun  and i will also do a instructional video on how to pile your wood the hh style. 

I'm tempted to buy a better video editing software right now i am using movie maker that came with windows xp when i bought it. 
but i think i will save my money and buy a mac it comes free with imovie or i something like that. 

hay and if you guys want to learn how to weld i could do a video for you on stick and tig welding  if you think of anything else let me know.

thanks
Jason


----------



## CountryGal (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey, where's our new CavemanTV video?  More! More!


----------



## RoosterBoy (Oct 22, 2006)

i will give you all some new video next weekend i hurt myself real bad and wet to the doctors this week i thought i had a hernia. i was splitting wood with my 6 pound mull and i had to whack and whack the hell out of it to get it to split wood. well i ended up in allot of pain and the doctors gave me some muscle relaxer. I NEED A DAM SPLITTER  i hope by next week i feel better and i will make you all a new video.

thanks
Jason


----------



## CountryGal (Oct 22, 2006)

RoosterBoy said:
			
		

> i will give you all some new video next weekend i hurt myself real bad and wet to the doctors this week i thought i had a hernia. i was splitting wood with my 6 pound mull and i had to whack and whack the hell out of it to get it to split wood. well i ended up in allot of pain and the doctors gave me some muscle relaxer. I NEED A DAM SPLITTER  i hope by next week i feel better and i will make you all a new video.
> 
> thanks
> Jason



Jason, sorry to hear you hurt yourself.  Get some rest and get well.


----------



## RoosterBoy (Oct 22, 2006)

thank you i hope you are enjoying your new stove it came out real nice


----------



## Gunner (Oct 22, 2006)

Take it easy. I saw your stack o'logs and thats alot to split by hand. By yourself a splitter then sell a cord or two to recoup some of your costs


----------



## senorFrog (Oct 25, 2006)

I noticed you leave the front door cracked while starting.  Is that okay to do?


----------



## webbie (Oct 26, 2006)

If you are going to have a lot of fun with video, a mac is definitely the ticket - even that mini-mac will do a great job and comes with software, etc.


----------



## MrGriz (Oct 26, 2006)

I finally had a chance to watch...Great video.  The install looks very nice too.
I just hope I am able to start and run my insert as easily once it's in.


----------



## RoosterBoy (Oct 27, 2006)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> If you are going to have a lot of fun with video, a mac is definitely the ticket - even that mini-mac will do a great job and comes with software, etc.



yea i'm going to check out the mac's this weekend at the apple store. so far from what i see on apples website it will work great i love the os also it will be a slite learning curve but that's no problem I'm not afraid to learn new things besides it looks real easy anyway.

thanks
Jason


----------



## jjbaer (Nov 16, 2006)

RoosterBoy said:
			
		

> hay guys as promised here is a video of my Avalon stove please rate the video by clicking on the star it's a 15 min video it's not perfect but you'll get the idea. let me know what you think. took me all day to make this for you all
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5023102542340318874&hl=en
> 
> ...



RoosterBoy,

Cool video! hey, as an observant engineer, I surmised the following from your video.......you drive a Honda, a Mercedes, and looks like an S-10 or other pick-up. You're a welder who lives in or near New Haven (heard the FM radio in the background that broadcast New Haven weather conditions) you have satellite TV, may or may not be an armature radio buff (saw tower), have a boiler in your garage and one of your two dogs names is Alvin or something like that??? I get most of it right?

Again, nice stove and video!


----------

